

The HTML5 Development Reading List - jacoblyles
http://www.popstardefense.com/blog/js-development-reading-list

======
tamersalama
Also - the Head-First HTML5 book from O'Reilly was released a couple of days
ago.

<http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920010906.do>

------
niclupien
Nice post, now i can keep up with the fast evolution of the frontend, while
i'm working on backends. I'd like too add : watch the html5bp repo on github,
lots of reading there too.

------
earnubs
<http://whatwg.org/C>

